# Size does matter



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

For those that have been a little confused about the difference between wolves and coyotes this might help a bit.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool picture thanks for posting it. 8)


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

They look like they are the same to me :twisted: 

One is just darker than the other.

I would shoot either one, but of coarse, I would love the bigger one.  

So now you are telling me there are 2 differet sized yotes in Utah? Holy crap, thin hunting thing is getting hard!


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Both look like yotes to me...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

At 400 yards they both look the same to me...

Cool pic. This size difference lets the uneducated see just what a dominant apex predator the wolf really is. They need a six foot tall man in there to really get some perspective...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Sure, you can see the difference when they're side by side, but when there's no comparison, like out in the field, they're all the size of coyotes. 

BTW, I wonder what the wolf's skull scores?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know how tall he is but here is one that has been posted from Idaho.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a pic I took of my buddies wolf, Ontario Canada in the late 70s:









It was on the camp brochure for quite awhile.

I had a pack of a dozen wolves come into my bear stand that day and shot at a nice wolf and missed. You could shoot wolves on a bear tag back in those days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post, but not big game. 

I'm moving it to Other Animals.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know Goob. It may be "Other animals" in Wyoming, but in states where it is legal to shoot them, wolves are big game animals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I don't know Goob. It may be "Other animals" in Wyoming, but in states where it is legal to shoot them, wolves are big game animals.


The heading on "Other kinds of animals" says this:

Other kinds of animals
Bears, cougars, furbearers, wolves, nonprotected animals, varmits


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure Goob. Throw THAT at me why don't ya! ;-)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Yotes or wolf doesn't matter to me when they come to a predator call with murder on their mind. Im just protecting my self from bodily harm

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire Yote (Dec 31, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Yotes or wolf doesn't matter to me when they come to a predator call with murder on their mind. Im just protecting my self from bodily harm
> 
> .


EXACTLY!!!!


----------

